# Info about the Tsunehisa knife brand?



## metal.for.dinner (Sep 23, 2022)

Hey everyone! I am new to this community and I had a question as I was doing research for my next knife. I am interested in a few Tsunehisa petty knives, but was wondering if anyone could ID the actual makers of the knives I was looking at? I was recommended the Migaki line, but personally I prefer the Kurouchi finish.. which I learned soon was from a different maker under the Tsunehisa brand. 

So the first knife is the Tsunehisa AS Migaki 135mm Petty. This looks like a great knife, but ive heard complaints about food release. 

The two other knives I prefer (simply over look) over the migaki are the Tsunehisa AS Morado 135mm Petty and the Tsunehisa AS Petty with red pakka handle. 

Now these two with KU finish look to be the same blade, but the kanji on the left-hand side appears slightly different. It may just be a different style font, because the symbols do look similar just different color and style. On this website, it says the Tsunehisa brands knives from Sakai, Tosa, and Semi. Does anyone have any more info on this brand that could help me make an informed decision?


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 23, 2022)

Can't comment on the makers but the kanji on the left side is the same for all three knives. It says 青紙スーパー, aogami super, aka blue super


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2022)

I have a migaki nakiri and had a kurouichi gyuto. Good knives.

In general most migaki finishes will have more stiction but it by no means a KU knife won't have it. And you're talking petties so you won't a wide slab of steel.

I say buy what makes you smile.


----------



## metal.for.dinner (Sep 23, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> Can't comment on the makers but the kanji on the left side is the same for all three knives. It says 青紙スーパー, aogami super, aka blue super


I apologize, I meant on the right side of the blade the kanji seems different. You're right they are all blue super so that lines up.


----------



## metal.for.dinner (Sep 23, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I have a migaki nakiri and had a kurouichi gyuto. Good knives.
> 
> In general most migaki finishes will have more stiction but it by no means a KU knife won't have it. And you're talking petties so you won't a wide slab of steel.
> 
> I say buy what makes you smile.


Love it! I definitely agree. Im interested in the red pakka handle one. I have a Takamura santoku and its interesting that this knife's handle is an exact match. I've not seen that handle on any other makers besides Takamura so I wonder if they're connected? 

Thing is I definitely plan on getting the stainless takamura petty sometime in the future and if I get this knife, it would mean my entire collection has the same matching handle hahaha. Maybe a little variety would be good


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2022)

Why not just get the Takamura if you plan too anyway?


----------



## metal.for.dinner (Sep 23, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Why not just get the Takamura if you plan too anyway?


Might sound silly but I just want a carbon knife right now. Not sure how else to justify it haha.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2022)

Doesn't sound silly to me.


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 23, 2022)

Tsunehisa is one of those brands that just resells rebranded knives; a lot of the standard OEM knives. If the red handle knife you saw looked just like a Takamura, there's a good chance it is.
The Migaki petty; I could be wrong but it looks like the Akifusa... which I think is originally made by Hokiyama? 135 just feels like an awkward inbetweener length though.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Sep 23, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Tsunehisa is one of those brands that just resells rebranded knives; a lot of the standard OEM knives. If the red handle knife you saw looked just like a Takamura, there's a good chance it is.
> The Migaki petty; I could be wrong but it looks like the Akifusa... which I think is originally made by Hokiyama? 135 just feels like an awkward inbetweener length though.



I believe Hokiyama is correct. Tsunehisa, Harukaze, Akifusa, Hitohira Futana, etc. all fall under that umbrella. Although, they will have different levels of quality, style, etc.


----------

